# Video Distribution



## Powerhead (Jan 20, 2011)

OK, I'm a newbie, so don't bite my head off if this is the wrong place for this post. Just please point me in the right direction.

I need some help in deciding on video distribution. I have 2 cat6 cables each going to a Plasma and five different LCD TV's installed in my house. My projector has a single HDMI cable running to it from my 7.1 Integra receiver. Currently, the cat6 cables are there for decoration, since I haven't gotten around to distributing my video/audio as originally planned. My desire is to use my basement rack system to distribute video (DirectTV, blu-ray, HTPC, Netflix and other internet apps, etc.) and audio to at least 4 of the HD displays. The confusion begins in deciding how best to accomplish this task. Should I use a HDMI Matrix switcher or should I step down the video to Composite Video? I've considered purchasing an Accell UltraAV 4x4 HDMI Matrix Switch which supposedly supports up to 4 HDMI A/V inputs and up to 4 HDMI A/V outputs. But I'm not sure if this is the way to go.

I'm pretty tech savvy, but I've never accomplished video distribution and I've heard that HDMI distribution has problems with handshaking, etc. I would prefer to maintain 1080p throughout the house, but if required, I could accept 1080i to accomplish this task.

OK braniacs, help a guy out. Please! :help:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I use a tripp lite HDMI splitter for multiple displays, but your scenario scemes a lot more complex than mine.


----------



## Powerhead (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Dale. I'm familiar with that switcher, but not quite the right one for my particular install. I'm also aware that Gefen makes a 4/4 HDMI Matrix Switcher, but I don't believe its 1.4v. It's also a bit expensive. I'm looking for one that's 1.4v ready and under $1000. I would love to find one for around $500. I plan on replacing a plasma soon with a 3-D LED display and would prefer that all cabling and switching be 1080p HDMI 1.4v compliant. Just my attempt at preparing for the not so distant future.

I have come across a website www.hdtvsupply.com that seems to sell a full compliment of 3-D, and 2-D HDMI and HDMI over Cat5/6 switches. Unless my installer recommends something new, then I will select one from that site. 

Still, it would be great to hear from more individuals who have completed similar projects and are willing to outline their solution as well as any special areas of concern.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Currently there is nothing out that meets your needs of 1.4a compatible and under $1000, anything sub $1000 right now will be 1.3 based. I have done many different types of distributed video installs and each one was a little different.

I would honestly say wait til later in the year and many more offerings will become available, some that hopefully meet your needs.


----------



## Powerhead (Jan 20, 2011)

I had almost arrived at the conclusion that I would probably have to go with 1.3a/b. Then I ran across a 1-in-4-out HDMI/DVI Distribution Amp by Key Digital for $499 that was fully 1.4a compatible. Unfortunately, it's not 4 in 4 out. However, it would satisfy my 3-D capability somewhat. I'm just not positive I should place the box between the receiver with all the components hooked up to it, or distribute each component separately using 4 in 4 out through a 1.3b compatible box and have the 1.4a box just for the 3-D TV. Decisions, decisions...what I'm hoping for is to hear from someone already distributing video in their home or a customers home and a break down on how they accomplished the task and with what equipment. 

I appreciate everyone's input so far. You're certainly leading me in the right direction, but the more knowledge that can be shared before I blow my dough the better. LOL


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh I have done it, but at well above 10x your budget. Crestron DM or any HDBaseT based system will do it. You set an unrealistic budget for accomplishing what you want at this time with current technology. Sorry its just not really possible for a true distribution system at this point in time with your referenced budget.


----------



## Powerhead (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep! Too many toys, too little mullah. It's not the first time I've approached a project hoping to rock the house and discover I can only afford to play solo guitar. I'm no where near the league of Crestron. I won't even splurge for Prodigy, going to stick to Control4; they've always been good enough for me. As far as the video distribution goes, I don't think it should cost a mint just to push some audio/video to only 4 rooms. I think a $1000 budget for a distribution switch is realistic. It can be done, just not up to the 1.4a spec I desire in every room. I've done it before with composite video and 1080i, but with 1080p, 3-D, hardware handshaking and HDMI 1.2, 1.3, 1.4 1.4a/b...Man! can't we reach a standard? LOL I know, progress requires change. At this rate, all I'll be left with is pocket change.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

It will get to that price level, just not right away, 1.4 hasnt been out long and there are still problems with most 1.3 based systems.


----------



## Powerhead (Jan 20, 2011)

For those who may be interested in cost effective video distribution, I've selected my product. After careful research and much discussion with installers, I've decided to purchase a HDMI 1.3b compliant variant, the *Intelix DIGI-HD-4X4 High-Definition Twisted Pair Matrix Switcher*. This item unfortunately exceeds my budget for switching, but after seeing it in action, even with 3-D support, which supposedly requires 1.4a HDMI, I am very impressed. What I really like is the ability to use HDMI runs where the distance is close, (connecting the projector) or utilizing the device's twisted pair outputs and an Intelix receiver, at nominal additional cost, for longer runs.

The matrix switcher will cost approx $1700 and each HDMI Receive Balun will run roughly $230 each (I'll require 3). Total cost after installation will more than double my original $1000 budget, but I want what I want and I'm not willing to compromise much on video distribution to the four desired rooms. And thanks to a not so generous loan reimbursement from the IRS, I can up my micro budget. LOL

I want to thank those of you who chimed in and knocked some sense into this wooden head.

I'll probably write an in-depth review after installation. So, if interested, stay tuned for more time in the never ending quest for video nirvana.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've worked with Intelix in the past and they were quality products, glad you were able to find something closer to your price range. Let me know how you like the setup, and I agree about not compromising.


----------

